# IRDA Schnittstelle in VBA für Excel



## MichiStroi (24. April 2004)

Hallo!

Ich möchte eine Pulsuhr im Excel auslesen die die Daten per Infrarot überträgt.
Kann man den IRDA Port od. sonstige Com-Ports in VBA ansteuern?

Danke für Eure Hilfe
Michi


----------



## Norbert Eder (24. April 2004)

HIER  findest Du einen Artikel über das Winsock-Control, mit dem Du auch über das IrDA-Protokoll kommunizieren kannst.

Grüße


----------



## MichiStroi (27. April 2004)

Danke!

Eine Frage hät ich da aber noch.
Die Funktion Winsock kann ich ja, glaube ich zumindest, im VBA Excel nicht direkt programmieren.
Muss ich dass Programm im VB schreiben und dann irgendwie importieren?
Wie funktioniert das, sollte das so funktionieren.

Danke für deine Hilfe

Michi


----------

